# Aegean Facilities



## dunskeig (Jun 14, 2005)

After chartering in Croatia earlier this month, where power and water facilities are abundant, does anyone know of the towns/marinas in the Aegean Islands where shore power is available, as we are sailing out of Kalimos Marina during the last fortnight in July.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

In most harbours water can be found, though it is certainly not abundant. Check out for details at Heikell''s Pilot and the following website:
http://www.sy-thetis.org/
As far as shore power is concerned, be ready to rely on your engine, since most of the sockets, even where installed, are just switched off!


----------

